# GTX560 Ti 1GB (asus) or HD 7850 2GB (sapphire)



## yuri221 (Apr 18, 2012)

So yeah, I wanna upgrade my GPU and I have no idea whats the best card to go with.
Stopped following tech for a while now, I'll be using the card for gaming purposes and plan to setup dual monitors.
So my questions are, Which card is better? Will dual monitor setup drasticly affect my performance? Are any of these cards capble of dual monitoring? 
Also I own a Corsair XH620 wat modular power supply will it have trouble running either of the cards (At the moment im using I7 2.67 GHZ, Radeon sapphire 4890)?
Sorry for the dumb questions and please answer 
Tyvm!


----------



## RevengE (Apr 18, 2012)

I am running a EVGA GTX 480 on dual monitors for gaming. It takes everything I throw at it. Runs hot though. My case keeps it really cool, If you don't have a high airflow case it will get hot in there. I would go with a GTX 570 at least for gaming. GTX 480 is also still a good bang for the buck gaming card.


----------



## yuri221 (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm using the thermaltake overseer and I can't afford the 570 thats why I asked about those two specific cards...


----------



## RevengE (Apr 18, 2012)

7850 draws less power, they are pretty close performance wise.


----------



## white phantom (Apr 18, 2012)

personally got the 560ti asus TOP edition 1gb ram (stock 900mhz), runs battlefield three on ultra (minus msaa or msdaa whatever its called) at a steady 50+ frames per second will drop a bit to forty in places, this is @full 1080p on 24" monitor, great card and im using a tx650 watt psu from corsair runs fine power draw wise , wouldnt say it will do dual monitor gaming in bf3 or that very well, single defos and normal desktop multi-screen tasking no bother. hope this helps a bit any more question just ask and i shall try to help if i can 

oh and it never goes above 65*c in my case when on long games of battlefield, hardly broke a sweat on dead island at 45*c, very very good cooling for stock


----------



## Crap Daddy (Apr 18, 2012)

The 7850 needs only one six pin connector, it uses something like 95W at load, is about 8% faster at stock than a GTX560 Ti. If it's only a choice between these two cards and the price is close then I'd recommend the 7850.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 18, 2012)

7850 is faster then the 560 Ti, run cooler uses less power fully overclocked it looks to push GTX 580 / 7950 performance


----------



## zargana (Apr 19, 2012)

If your budget can go little more higher i would suggest sapphire 7870. 
Uses the exact same cooler on 79** series, its 1ghz by default and has the best cooler solution comparing to the other brands: is silent and its effective.

I am using sapphires 7950.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 19, 2012)

7870


----------



## lyndonguitar (Apr 19, 2012)

get the 7870


----------



## MQ1hunter (Apr 20, 2012)

Agreed 7870...


----------



## DisplayandReplay (Apr 20, 2012)

7870 without a doubt


----------



## Over_Lord (Apr 20, 2012)

HD7870, or the HD7950(price dropped, free games)


----------



## Relinquish (Apr 22, 2012)

So what about if we throw the GTX 560TI 448 Core into the mix and exclude the 7870? What then say ye? (Looking to use a 550W PSU).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Relinquish said:


> So what about if we throw the GTX 560TI 448 Core into the mix and exclude the 7870? What then say ye? (Looking to use a 550W PSU).



nay


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 23, 2012)

between the two 7850 no doubt about it since it does everything better.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2012)

Relinquish said:


> So what about if we throw the GTX 560TI 448 Core into the mix and exclude the 7870? What then say ye? (Looking to use a 550W PSU).



Get a bigger PSU? A Phenom II 940 + 6870 didn't want to boot with a 550-watt when I tried.


----------



## xenocide (Apr 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Get a bigger PSU? A Phenom II 940 + 6870 didn't want to boot with a 550-watt when I tried.



What kind of PSU?  It should have handled it fine assuming it wasn't a lower end non-80Plus PSU.  As for the reccomendation, I reccomend either an HD7850 or if possible an HD7870, since both are higher performing than the 560Ti and draw less power while running cooler.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Get a bigger PSU? A Phenom II 940 + 6870 didn't want to boot with a 550-watt when I tried.



did you try to clear the CMOS first?



xenocide said:


> What kind of PSU?  It should have handled it fine assuming it wasn't a lower end non-80Plus PSU.  As for the reccomendation, I reccomend either an HD7850 or if possible an HD7870, since both are higher performing than the 560Ti and draw less power while running cooler.



The PSU may have some aging or is a dud unit if from a reputable company or is overrated by a non reputable company.

Ive had PSUs from existing machines just die after trying to power a newer machine, it doesnt bother me much as I just go and get a new one

Doing a Config on the outervision power supply calculator with this spec
1 Physical CPU
High End Desktop Motherboard
AMD PHII X4 940 BE
CPU Utilization TDP at 90%
2 Sticks DDR 3
Radeon 7870
1 7200 RPM HD
1 FLASH SSD
2x DVD RW Drives
4x USB Devices
2x 120mm Fans
1x 250mm Fan
System Load at 90%
Capacitor Aging at 30%

I get a Result of 490 Watts Minimum

Recommended is 540 Watts

to me that PSU maybe just old or overrated


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 23, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> did you try to clear the CMOS first?



Yeah, when I say wouldn't boot I mean no power at all, no power up at all. Sometimes it would but it would crash in the middle of loading Windows. It was a BFG power supply, but that is in my friend's computer now with a Core 2 Duo and a radeon 4850 and it works fine for him. I bought a Corsair GS800 and powered up and booted off the bat the first time.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 23, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Yeah, when I say wouldn't boot I mean no power at all, no power up at all. Sometimes it would but it would crash in the middle of loading Windows. It was a BFG power supply, but that is in my friend's computer now with a Core 2 Duo and a radeon 4850 and it works fine for him. I bought a Corsair GS800 and powered up and booted off the bat the first time.



N Now you know why BFG no longer exists...

And Plus capacitor aging might of come into play.

I wonder if my Antec Neo HE 500 will work on such a machine... Considering I havent had the machine powered up since 2010


----------



## babash*t (Apr 23, 2012)

Of the two, I'd always recommend the newer hardware. And as someone already mentioned, if you can add a few extra bucks gets the 7870


----------



## timma (Apr 23, 2012)

buy 7850 OC+1 likes gigabyte dual 10cm fans.


----------



## Relinquish (Apr 23, 2012)

Is the Asus 7850 the only one with voltage control?

I'm so torn between the 7850 and the 560Ti which is ~$55 less than the 7850 and the 448 edition is ~$15 less as well. I'm still trying to weigh up whether physx is worth it for the extra power consumption.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 24, 2012)

GTX560ti448 for under $240 is a great card for the money.

HD7850 for $250ish is a good card for the money as well.


The new MSI Power Edition HD7850 looks very promising.  Not sure when it will come out.

http://event.msi.com/vga/power_edition/amd_R7850-Power-Edition.htm

Able to provide HD7850 gpu with 33% more current than reference HD7850 and still uses the same    single 6 pin power connection.


----------



## Relinquish (Apr 24, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> GTX560ti448 for under $240 is a great card for the money.
> 
> HD7850 for $250ish is a good card for the money as well.
> 
> ...



I like it a lot. Especially with the heatsink over the memory. 1.2Ghz easily?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2012)

I would concur that your best bet is the 7850, I won't mention the other good altrnatives as you only mentioned the 2 cards you were considering.  The 7850 is indeed a bit faster and on a dual screen setup the extra memory will be helpful, however if you really are on a very tight budget, the 560Ti is around 10%- 15% cheaper for that 8% performance improvement somebody mentioned earlier...... although I would still go with the 7850!

I suppose the question you should really be asking yourself is...... do you need the money in your pocket more than the 8%!!


----------



## Relinquish (Apr 24, 2012)

Well after taking a closer look at power consumption of the 7850 and the GTX 560Ti 448 core (similar performance), I think I'm definitely going to go for the 7850. 

The GTX 560 448 consumes nearly 300W under full load, whereas the 7850 consumes only 100W under load! Plus, I've seen pretty much everyone clocking these to around 1050Mhz on the core, all at stock voltages which is sure to beat the GTX 560Ti 448, with the GTX 570 feeling the heat as well. I also like that AMD is including 2GB of VRAM as standard. I've heard BF3 can eat that up easily!

I've also heard the ASUS 7850 with its voltage control will alow over 1100 on the core and 1500 on the mem. Thats sure to breath down the neck of the 7870! I'd rather get an SSD for the extra money spent on the 7870.


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 24, 2012)

did you buy a 7850 yet?


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 24, 2012)

Relinquish said:


> The GTX 560 448 consumes nearly 300W under full load, whereas the 7850 consumes only 100W under load! Plus, I've seen pretty much everyone clocking these to around 1050Mhz on the core, all at stock voltages which is sure to beat the GTX 560Ti 448





Not sure if it will beat GTX560ti448 in benchmarks or in all games but it is a very nice modern card for the money. 28nm HD7850 is fast and power efficient.


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 24, 2012)

SonDa5 said:


> Not sure if it will beat GTX560ti448 in benchmarks or in all games but it is a very nice modern card for the money. 28nm HD7850 is fast and power efficient.



i'm pretty interested to see in what a560ti 448 is better than a 7850 .


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 24, 2012)

I recieved an HD 7850 yesterday. Its the MSI twin Frzr III edition. Overclocks like a beast. So far it does 1050/5700 on stock volts and 1200/5700 on 1150 mV. Temps maxed out at 68-70 !!! without a sound from the card I hasten to add. Very nice.

Shame I have the bottlenecks of all bottlenecks at the moment as I am running a temporary phenom II system which only clocks to 3.5Ghz LOL. I have just sold my SB gear and I'm more than likely going socket 2011 with another one of these bad boys in crossfire. Can't wait 

EDIT - Here you go


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 24, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> I recieved an HD 7850 yesterday. Its the MSI twin Frzr III edition. Overclocks like a beast. So far it does 1050/5700 on stock volts and 1200/5700 on 1150 mV. Temps maxed out at 68-70 !!! without a sound from the card I hasten to add. Very nice.
> 
> Shame I have the bottlenecks of all bottlenecks at the moment as I am running a temporary phenom II system which only clocks to 3.5Ghz LOL. I have just sold my SB gear and I'm more than likely going socket 2011 with another one of these bad boys in crossfire. Can't wait



congrats on your purchase! now post some benches at 1200 core to convince people this is alot better than 560ti 448.
btw what is the stock vcore on that?


----------



## Relinquish (Apr 24, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> I recieved an HD 7850 yesterday. Its the MSI twin Frzr III edition. Overclocks like a beast. So far it does 1050/5700 on stock volts and 1200/5700 on 1150 mV. Temps maxed out at 68-70 !!! without a sound from the card I hasten to add. Very nice.
> 
> Shame I have the bottlenecks of all bottlenecks at the moment as I am running a temporary phenom II system which only clocks to 3.5Ghz LOL. I have just sold my SB gear and I'm more than likely going socket 2011 with another one of these bad boys in crossfire. Can't wait
> 
> ...



Which website did you get it from?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 24, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> congrats on your purchase! now post some benches at 1200 core to convince people this is alot better than 560ti 448.
> btw what is the stock vcore on that?



It's not worth it. I only have a phenom II at 3.5ghz with DDR2 temporarily  (My mum's old system). I already know from previously running an i5 2500k at 4.5ghz and GTX 560ti @1090 that it is bottlenecking hard in benches.

Can't wait to get my new gear and truly unleash the beast  Stock vcore at load is 1082mv.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 24, 2012)

Relinquish said:


> Which website did you get it from?



Scan buddy. Had to use Asus GPU tweak though in order to raise the overclocking limits. A whole big thread on it here - http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18389760

EDIT - Apologies for double post, thought I was editing my original post above.


----------



## Relinquish (Apr 24, 2012)

LifeOnMars said:


> Scan buddy. Had to use Asus GPU tweak though in order to raise the overclocking limits. A whole big thread on it here - http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18389760
> 
> EDIT - Apologies for double post, thought I was editing my original post above.



Nice. So was the voltages locked for you in afterburner as well? At 1200, its probably a monster!


----------



## LifeOnMars (Apr 24, 2012)

Afterburner wouldn't function correctly. And I agree 1200 is nice but I really want the right CPU to do it justice.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 24, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> i'm pretty interested to see in what a560ti 448 is better than a 7850 .



As far as I was aware, the 448 560ti is about 4 - 5% slower than a 570 across the board, this shows a 570 10% faster than a 7850 across the board..... probably don't mean that much in reality though.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7850_HD_7870/26.html


----------



## Relinquish (Apr 29, 2012)

So I have the choice between Sapphire and Powercolor for a 7850, which one?


----------



## yuri221 (Apr 29, 2012)

Im sorry guys ...but I've got a little bit more money now and I'm thinking about getting the sapphire 7870 or 7950 with which one should I go?


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 29, 2012)

get the 7950.


----------



## yuri221 (Apr 29, 2012)

Ummm thanks but can you also explain why?


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 29, 2012)

yuri221 said:


> Ummm thanks but can you also explain why?



um...because its more powerful, oc alot more and i think the price difference its not too big from the 7870.


----------



## yuri221 (Apr 30, 2012)

Will my psu will be able to handle it? With my current rig?


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 30, 2012)

yuri221 said:


> Will my psu will be able to handle it? With my current rig?



Without completing your system specs in the control panel that will be difficult to tell!


----------



## DarkOCean (Apr 30, 2012)

yuri221 said:


> Will my psu will be able to handle it? With my current rig?



corsair hx620 - no problem here.


----------



## yuri221 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you very much handsome Internet user I will be making my purchase in a matter of hours!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 30, 2012)

yuri221 said:


> Thank you very much handsome Internet user I will be making my purchase in a matter of hours!



so you goin with a 7850, or 7950?


----------



## RigRebel (Apr 30, 2012)

yuri221 said:


> So yeah, I wanna upgrade my GPU and I have no idea whats the best card to go with.
> Stopped following tech for a while now, I'll be using the card for gaming purposes and plan to setup dual monitors.
> So my questions are, Which card is better? Will dual monitor setup drasticly affect my performance? Are any of these cards capble of dual monitoring?
> Also I own a Corsair XH620 wat modular power supply will it have trouble running either of the cards (At the moment im using I7 2.67 GHZ, Radeon sapphire 4890)?
> ...



Wait till may 10th GK 104-660 TI full specs leaked and luanch on may 10th! http://videocardz.com/32476/geforce-gtx-660-ti-and-gtx-670-specification-leaked

Same clock as GTX 680 at 1006mhz, with 6 SMX units and pricing at @$259.00
Will have the new xxAA and 4 monitor independent support. it's gonna kick the ever loving dog snot out of the 7850 IMO. 

Wait just a little longer


----------



## vdekje (Sep 24, 2012)

*hi*

1. 7850 has more memory so higher res gaming and across more monitors will be better than that of the 560 

2. 7850 runs cooler therefore more oc'ing

3. 7850 just looks awesome(depending on which one you get) XD


----------

